# Deepcool GAMMAXX GT



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 22, 2018)

Deepcool joins the RGB LED tower cooler craze with the GAMMAXX GT. Offering ultra-low noise levels along with acceptable performance, it's a great cooler, even if its name is a head scratcher.

*Show full review*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2018)

I kinda like this. If extreme OCing is not on the books, this is a good cooler for the looks. Betting a mag-lev fan would provide better performance.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I kinda like this. If extreme OCing is not on the books, this is a good cooler for the looks. Betting a mag-lev fan would provide better performance.



Yeah its a decent little cooler similar to the H7 Quad Lumi  and LEPA NEOllusion. They all perform great for the size the big draw is RGB at an affordable entry price point vs say $110-150 AIOs. Better fan would give better performance obviously but then you lose RGB functionality unless you stick to RGB fans.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 23, 2018)

It seems to me many of these mid level air coolers are over priced for the 1c maybe 2c real world improvement you get going from something like the cryorig H7, FSP 4, or CM 212x.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> It seems to me many of these mid level air coolers are over priced for the 1c maybe 2c real world improvement you get going from something like the cryorig H7, FSP 4, or CM 212x.



RGB integration isnt free. It adds cost to the cooler design and to the fans. There is also economy of scale to take into account. Something like the Hyper 212 and 212 Evo were manufactured in massive numbers, Where as these RGB coolers are not. All this results in higher costs. Which then translates to a higher cost for retailers to get their cut.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 23, 2018)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> RGB integration isnt free. It adds cost to the cooler design and to the fans. There is also economy of scale to take into account. Something like the Hyper 212 and 212 Evo were manufactured in massive numbers, Where as these RGB coolers are not. All this results in higher costs. Which then translates to a higher cost for retailers to get their cut.



I get that it isn't free, I work for a company that produces small electronics in China and we sell them on Amazon (through direct to Amazon, Amazon FBA, and ship directly to customer) as well as Newegg so I can ballpark what the RGB integration costs the OEM based on RGB & non-RGB unit prices.  

My point was merely on the customer side for the guy or gal who needs an aftermarket cooler for their slightly OC i7 build that does nothing more then play PUBG and Overwatch.  Is the extra $15-20 going from the FSP 4 to FSP 6 (or similar coolers) worth the difference of your CPU running at 60c rather then 62c.  I know what that answeer is for me but to each their own.  I also understand that anyone going for a certain look is not going to necassarily care as much to the price performance ratio.    

I myself am waiting for a Frozen cpu cooler for my future built kick ass take no prisoner themed frozen gaming build


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2018)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Yeah its a decent little cooler similar to the H7 Quad Lumi  and LEPA NEOllusion. They all perform great for the size the big draw is RGB at an affordable entry price point vs say $110-150 AIOs. Better fan would give better performance obviously but then you lose RGB functionality unless you stick to RGB fans.


I would with this cooler, more specifically, I'd set it to a deeper red and mount matching red led fans.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> I get that it isn't free, I work for a company that produces small electronics in China and we sell them on Amazon (through direct to Amazon, Amazon FBA, and ship directly to customer) as well as Newegg so I can ballpark what the RGB integration costs the OEM based on RGB & non-RGB unit prices.
> 
> My point was merely on the customer side for the guy or gal who needs an aftermarket cooler for their slightly OC i7 build that does nothing more then play PUBG and Overwatch.  Is the extra $15-20 going from the FSP 4 to FSP 6 (or similar coolers) worth the difference of your CPU running at 60c rather then 62c.  I know what that answeer is for me but to each their own.  I also understand that anyone going for a certain look is not going to necassarily care as much to the price performance ratio.
> 
> I myself am waiting for a Frozen cpu cooler for my future built kick ass take no prisoner themed frozen gaming build



I am with you man. I run a Swiftech Prestige H220X2 why? because at $180 it performs better than say a Corsair H150i Pro it has RGB LEDs and its quiet. Its performs like a custom water setup and just looks nicer. That said for a more typical build i would grab a cheaper M9i or M9a from Cryorig or the H7 or H5 universal. maximum memory clearance good performance an a decent price with good build quality. RGB LEDs are nice but not mandatory for a nice system. But then again with the current age of stagnant hardware they gotta do something to try and grow their businesses so its either RGB band wagon or expand into new markets. Guess which one the majority took?


----------



## omarabbas (Nov 7, 2019)

I am very confused because you guys mentioned (70 CFM) and Deepcool's website mentions (56 CFM) ????? which one to believe 

Also at amazon it mentions 70 CFM !!!!!!!!!!


----------

